# Skullfork



## 12 Gauge (Jun 22, 2010)

Can any of you tell me anything about the Skullfork bloodline?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 22, 2010)

Mr. John Landrum was born in 1907 and lived in the state of Mississippi most, if not all of his life. He was a farmer and a County Agent. Mr. Landrum owned Beagles from the time when he was young,and he was involved with field trials begining in the 1940's. He continued to be active in brace trials until the 1970's and then was instrumental in drawing up the plans for the S.P.O. (Small Pack Option) field trials for gun dogs in the late 70's. I have been told by several knowledgeable beagle men from the south that Mr. Landrum was one of the authors of the Standards by which S.P.O trials are run today. Mr. Landrum was also one of the the "fathers" 
of the Deep South Beagle Gundog Federation of Beagle Clubs. 

His Skullfork Kennel was located at Lumberton Ms. Field Champion Skullfork Lucky was a good bit of what Mr. Landrum Kennel was based on. Lucky was whelped in 1955. He was out of F.C. Buckeye 
Lucky and Randomshot Sally which go back to F.C. Gray's Linesman 
and Yellow Creek hounds. Mr. Landrum then line bred Lucky into a female named F.C. Sportline Belle which was F.C. Pleasant Run Diplomat breeding. Luckys sire was Diplomat bred on top. Mr. Landrum kept his female line going by breeding into the Int. Fd.Ch. Wilcilffe Bannister and there he came up with SKULLFORK PRINCESS AND SKULLFORK JOSEY. Princess and Josey were both bred to F.C. Weir Creek Buzz. This is where the Weir Creek came in to produce SOUTH FORK JO JO. Mr. Landrum also crossed Princess with F.C. Pearson Creek Fred and produced SKULLFORK COUNTISS. 

This is where the Blackcreek came in. 
Mr. Malcolm Pearson of Purvis Ms. bought Skullfork Countiss from Mr. John Landrum in 1969. Mr. Pearson bred Countiss to a male that was Pearson Creek and Skullfork bred that he had named Blackcreek Joe III. This cross produced BLACKCREEK POLLY II AND BLACKCREEk DOLLY. The Blackcreek Joe III and Countiss was a son to mother cross. This was a accidental breeding. Mr. Malcolm Pearson said that Polly and Dolly were the best dogs that he ever owned. They were the talk of the South for many years..


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 22, 2010)

From what i have seen they have good line control and are generally medium speed hounds.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 22, 2010)

Beagler282 said:


> From what i have seen they have good line control and are generally medium speed hounds.



You nailed it from I've seen over the years.


----------



## tedjackson (Jun 24, 2010)

Most of them have a lot of stamina and hunt good.  Very popular in Miss and La.  Excellent post by Ruger explaining the origin.


----------



## rabbitrunner58 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ted your dogs have skullfork in them. Right???


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 1, 2010)

*Skullfork----Landrum!!*

You see boys the Skullfork actually had a trace of BLUE in its Bloodline also!!!!  My Great  Great Uncle John  Landrum left a sealed envelope for me and said REVEAL My Secret Nephew so I fulfilling his wish!!!!!!   I have!   . Actually they were called the MISSISSIPPI BLUES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## canepatch (Jul 2, 2010)

I knew the preacher would have to add his two-cents worth of blue Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- to this post regarding the Skullfork strain of beagles!


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 2, 2010)

*Preacher makes the Deacon use PROFANITY!!!!!!*

I must have shot to much BULL on that one--------But John Landrum is for truth my KIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 Gauge (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks guys for all of the information that you have provided. It has been hard to find good information on this bloodline. I have heard that Skullfork and Weircreek makes a pretty good cross.


----------

